# Craziest place you had sex



## Loving hubby (May 31, 2013)

Hi all.

This is my first new thread. I have enjoyed and learned a lot from reading these forums, however, most of the time the posts and threads concern sad things, even in long term success. I was just hoping to start a fun thread talking about the craziest place you and your husband/wife ever had sex. And I am hoping this is only for the times with your current husband/wife because hopefully like me it was with them that you have done the craziest things. And please be honest, no exaggerating.

Craziest places I have had sex:
1. In a pool at the Tropicana hotel and casino on New Years Eve.
2. In a movie theater (The movie(s) was Grindhouse, I know real sexy huh?)
3. Inside my truck at the Staples center just before a Lakers game was about to start (game wasn't as exciting afterwards)
4. No sex, but hj/fingering in a club in New Orleans during Mardi Gras (Never seen so many beeds)
5. Behind a hedge at Yosemite on the way to the triple waterfall.
6. In an airplane bathroom midflight (was so much younger and skinnier then, can barely fit in those things by myself anymore).
7. On the front porch of her dad's house at around midnight.

Most of these things happened before we were married, but they definitely lead me down that path. It is much more difficult to do crazy things when you have kids. Now the craziest sex we have is locked in the bathroom after the kids fall asleep.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html

Your post does not ask for advice with a sex related problem.


----------

